

The classic game Snake in 3D using stereograms - dood
http://hidden-3d.com/games_stereogram_python.php

======
ZeroGravitas
An old Bullfrog game called Magic Carpet had a stereogram mode, as well as
red-cyan 3D specs support.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Carpet_(video_game)#Innov...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Carpet_\(video_game\)#Innovation)

------
wgj
In my browser (chrome) the image updates slowly and unevenly after each
keypress, which interrupts the 3D illusion, and then I have to refocus on the
new image. Otherwise, very cool.

------
ars
Awesome game! Although I wish it moved one square at a time for each key
press, making it less of a timing game.

And I _really_ like their captcha for posting comments.

